#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-07
<langra_bishu> :)
<langra_bishu> bokachodar dol tora
<langra_bishu> kire kuttar bachha ra.....answer de:lol:
<langra_bishu> :os
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-08
<ashickur-noor> Ekushey: ভাইয়া কেমন আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> Tanvir: ভাই আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> কেউ নাই
<ashickur-noor> কে আছেন?
<Tanvir> আছি! :)
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<ashickur-noor> অনেক দিন পরে আসলাম
<ashickur-noor> Ekushey: ভাইয়া আপনি কই?
<ashickur-noor> তারপর কেমন চলে এখানে?
<ashickur-noor> Tanvir: পিং
<Tanvir> :)
<Tanvir> জানি না কেমন চলে, আমি বেশ কিছুদিন যাবত ব্যস্ত।
<ashickur-noor> কেন?
<ashickur-noor> কি সমস্যা?
<Tanvir> থাকলেও এই চ্যানেল চোখ রাখি না সেভাবে।
<ashickur-noor> উইকিমিডিয়া বাংলাদেশ নিয়ে নাকি?
<Tanvir> নাহ, ব্যক্তিগত লাইফ নিয়েই।
<ashickur-noor> ওহ
<ashickur-noor> উইকিমিডিয়ার কি খবর?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-10
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> কেউ আছে নাকি?
#ubuntu-bd 2011-11-12
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone.
<kamilnadeem> I have created a new Blog about Linux and FOSS: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/ . Please check it and share if you find it interesting or informative.
<kamilnadeem> Also The First post introduces non FOSS people to our very own +Ubuntu .
<kabbo> Anyone here?
<kabbo> Ekushey shani Tanvir anyone listening??
<kabbo> I'd better come again later! :s
#ubuntu-bd 2012-11-10
<koustavsuny_> আমার লেখা দেখা যাচ্ছে  ? 
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-04
<Tuhin> Hi all
<Tuhin> where do people from bangladesh chat?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-11-05
<Ekushey> hello xxmate
<xxmate> hi :)
<xxmate> Ekushey, i'm using a arch based linux distro
<Ekushey> first time here?
<xxmate> Manjaro Linux
<xxmate> yeah
<xxmate> can i use probhat keyboard on arch?
<Ekushey> not seeing a reason why can't use it
<xxmate> how?
<xxmate> i don't have any idea acutually
<xxmate> i'm new on linux
<Ekushey> since this is a non ubuntu related issue, please join #bangladesh
<xxmate> okay :) r u on #bangladesh now?
<xxmate> yes i've got u :)
<xxmate> can u reply me on there?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-11-04
<MMukherjee> Sei akhgheye jibon ab'r suru :(
#ubuntu-bd 2014-11-09
<rokon> can not see bangla
<rokon> ??
<rokon> using xchat 2
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-07
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la washes some mugs
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> u-la-la coffee please
<u-la-la> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> u-la-la large
<u-la-la> In a beer mug for you sir!
<Kilos> u-la-la botsnack
<u-la-la> Chomp chomp, Hmm... that tastes so good :D
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka and Kilos!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks :)
<u-la-la> pavlushka: np
<Kilos> have the fly and paddatrapper finished the code for the upgrade yet pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I must say, they have done a lot and it needs a lot more to do :)
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> its a major job hey
<pavlushka> Kilos: first of all they need a wiki for the users on how to.
<pavlushka> Kilos: and the prerequisites info to run the instance
<Kilos> i think padda will do that
<pavlushka> Kilos: me too
<Kilos> there are all the old sites with that kinda info
<Kilos> lots of info was there before they moved 
<Kilos> should still be there
<Kilos> ask padda
<pavlushka> Kilos: I had to figure out some on my own and yes we had a chat :)
<shajalal> hlw everyone
<zaki> hello 
<Saiful> hello
<zaki> hi Saiful
<zaki> how are u doing?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<Saiful> nothing
<Saiful> but i have a query
<Saiful> how to save my irc channel for next time use
<zaki> Saiful: you seems to be busy all the time. :p
<zaki> right click on the channel name and turn on auto join
<zaki>  /enable autojoin
<Saiful> no....! why are you asking about it?
<Saiful> thanks
<Saiful> send me some name of best irc channel...... 
<zaki> Saiful: asking about what?
<zaki> best irc channel like what? 
<zaki> ask Nahiyan about more irc channel :P
<Saiful> how to mention a name in msg
<Saiful> avoid it
<zaki> write the fist word then press tab Saiful
<zaki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la flips the salt-timer
<Saiful> thanks
<zaki> Saiful: mention me
<Saiful> zaki, it's work
<zaki> wow 
<Saiful> have you any skype id....
<zaki> yep saiful. but i don;t do skype much
<zaki> zflash.ctg
<zaki> brb
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for zaki!
<Saiful> only for zaki!!!!!???
<pavlushka> zaki: Hello
 * pavlushka on some emergency
<Saiful> pavlushka, hi bro.... 
<pavlushka> Saiful: get a cloak from #freenode
<Saiful> no....
<zaki> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> zaki: Excuse me?
<zaki> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> zaki: not at all
<zaki> Saiful: you havn't order coffee
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<pavlushka> zaki: pong
<MSAR> Saiful is now MSAR
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-08
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos :)
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos- :)
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<pavlushka> and Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<u-la-la> Kilos: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell Kilos that u-la-la is now identified \o/" 3 minutes and 17 seconds ago
<Kilos> well done with the bot
<pavlushka> Kilos: Thanks :)
<pavlushka> Morning & Night Kilos 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-09
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> hey zaki :)
<zaki> how are u?
<zaki> check pm
<pavlushka> zaki: now you check pm :p
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer Researcher
<u-la-la> zaki: Researcher is 0.0% lame
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer lubotu2
<u-la-la> zaki: lubotu2 is 14.2% lame
<zaki> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<zaki> u-la-la: nickometer JediKnight
<u-la-la> zaki: JediKnight is 37.1% lame
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> hello everyone
<pavlushka> Hello zaki :)
<zaki> missing tuhin. 
<zaki> উনি থাকলে USA ইলেকশন রেজাল্ট নিয়ে অনেক কিছু জানা যাইত  :|
<pavlushka> lol
<zaki> I'm serious
<zaki> welcome u-la-la
<pavlushka> zaki: you are supposed to say u-la-la welcome
<pavlushka> u-la-la: right?
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<zaki> u-la-la: welcome
<u-la-la> zaki: What?
<zaki> lol
<zaki> good night guys
<pavlushka> wb Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Night Kilos :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-10
<Kilos> night pav
<pavlushka> wb Kilos :)
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> how are you doing?
<Kilos> hi  zaki ok ty and you?
<zaki> I'm fine , where are u now?
<zaki> Kilos: 
<Kilos> still in aus zaki go to za on the 28th
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> night bd. have a good day and sleep early
<r3m0n> hello zaki , pavlushka , ahoneybun
<r3m0n> lubotu2 hi
<r3m0n> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<QA> Coffee's ready for r3m0n!
<r3m0n> QA coffee please
<QA> r3m0n: There isn't a pot on
<r3m0n> QA wash the pot
<QA> r3m0n: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> r3m0n: learn some py to make u-la-la more intelligent or work with it :)
<r3m0n> how ?
<pavlushka> r3m0n: pm u-la-la with help and then make your way out to improve it :)
<r3m0n> pavlushka, nothing understand :(
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> welcome dipraw  :)
<zaki> hello 
<zaki> pavlushka: how are you?
<pavlushka> I am good zaki , and you?
<zaki> pavlushka: busy? :D
<pavlushka> was sleeping and just woke up :)
<zaki> lol
<zaki> I'm going to sleep
<pavlushka> me too :)
<pavlushka> night zaki , I win, \o/
<zaki> good morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> morning zaki 
<zaki> Kilos: I'm going to sleep now. :D
<Kilos> sleep well lad
<Kilos> :D
<zaki> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-11
<pavlushka> Morning Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Happy Friday Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> hey
<pavlushka> you good?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> eito
<Nahiyan> life's going ok
<Nahiyan> I taped a paper with a list of things I need to do on my door
<pavlushka> Kilos: Evening :)
<Nahiyan> piece of paper*
<pavlushka> that's cool
<Nahiyan> do you know about the smart city hackathon? it's going on right now in bashundhara I think
<Nahiyan> or baridhara
<Nahiyan> 6-8 targets given out by the competition holders
<Nahiyan> 400 teams participating with 3-4 members each. They're being reduced to 30 teams
<pavlushka> nope
<Nahiyan> it's cool
<Nahiyan> I have to go out now
<Nahiyan> look it up
<Nahiyan> I think the results will be interesting
<Nahiyan> I know atleast a few really talented people working there
<Nahiyan> bye
<MSAR> anyone here
<MSAR>  /help Basic IRC Commands
<MSAR>  /help 
<MSAR>  /ping zaki
<pavlushka> yes MSAR 
<MSAR> kali linux mounting problem..... 
<MSAR> i can't write in my pertition
<pavlushka> MSAR: you should mount any local partition in almost any Linux distro, the ways are almost the same :)
<pavlushka> like , mount /dev/sda7 /mnt to mount it on /mnt
<pavlushka> just need to add sudo before
<pavlushka> *should be able to mount
<MSAR> ok... thanks, i'll try
<pavlushka> to mount the sda7 partition
<pavlushka> MSAR: next time, login with the OS in which you are having problem and connect from their to irc and you should try the solutions instantly, will save you time and hassle.
<pavlushka> *their/there
<MSAR> ok....
<pavlushka> MSAR: and you can do it now, reboot and login to irc from there :)
<MSAR> bro, sorry..... i'll do it later, for i'm do something with my fnd....now
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-12
<zaki> hello kilos?
<Kilos> hi zaki 
<zaki> please tell me about this http://www.ubuntuparty.org.za/p/about.html
<Kilos> i know nothing about it lad
<Kilos> get pavel to investigate for you
<zaki> is this another organization 
<Kilos> let me look quick
<zaki> i talked with pavel vai
<Kilos> oh no
<zaki> what?
<Kilos> thats nothing to do with software
<zaki> what this is about? 
<Kilos> or ubuntu systems
<zaki> it it have a wing in our bangladesh
<Kilos> oh my
<zaki> and they are using same name as Ubuntu Bangladesh
<Kilos> looks almost like a political thing
<zaki> yes.
<Kilos> ignore them
<zaki> got it. 
<zaki> thnx kilos
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> night guys
<pavlushka> night Kilos :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<z4ki> hello Tuhin
<z4ki> wb
<Tuhin> hello
<Tuhin> How r u al?
<z4ki> Tuhin: i'm fine. how are u doing?
<Tuhin> i m ok
<Tuhin> how r bengalsi feeling about trump?
<z4ki> don't know Tuhin. i think u know better. ha?
<Tuhin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgcd1ghag5Y
<Tuhin> i dont know about all, but it seems most supported killery
<z4ki> hmm thats right
<z4ki> welcome ruhshan
<Tuhin> Hi
<ruhshan> হ্যালো
<Tuhin> Hello pavlushka 
<z4ki> hi ruhshan where are u from?
<ruhshan> Sylhet
<ruhshan> You?
<z4ki> chittagong
<z4ki> u-la-la: nickometer Tuhin
<u-la-la> z4ki: Tuhin is 0.0% lame
<ruhshan> Great!
<z4ki> he he
<Tuhin> I live in Dhaka
<Tuhin> hello u-la-la  .... i like that song
<z4ki> ruhshan: what is your current location ?
<Tuhin> just reminded me of https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPySJ8xNQ-Q
<z4ki> QA: how do i use nickometer
<QA> z4ki: Calculates how lame a nick is. You can use it like this:
<QA>   nickometer [<nick>] [with reasons]
<ruhshan> I'm currently in sylhet
<z4ki> ruhshan: oky 
<ruhshan> nickometer [ruhshan]
<z4ki> u-la-la: nickometer ruhshan
<u-la-la> z4ki: ruhshan is 0.0% lame
<ruhshan> nickometer z4ki
<ruhshan> how?
<z4ki> ruhshan: ^
<z4ki> see how i did that
<z4ki> ruhshan: you use ubuntu?
<ruhshan> xubuntu
<z4ki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la washes some mugs
<z4ki> how is it ruhshan? i use kubuntu
<ruhshan> I use on a netbook.
<ruhshan> Its really fast
<ruhshan> Just gets thermal shutdown if I play video
<z4ki> hmm and?
<z4ki> hmmm
<ruhshan> And... I like the theme customizability
<z4ki> oky
<ruhshan> how long are you using *nix?
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for z4ki!
<AudaciousTUX> u-la-la :v
<u-la-la> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<z4ki> u-la-la: thank you
<u-la-la> z4ki: my pleasure
<z4ki> u-la-la: nickometer AudaciousTUX
<u-la-la> z4ki: AudaciousTUX is 17.8% lame
<AudaciousTUX> u-la-la shorten your name
<u-la-la> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<z4ki> lol
<z4ki> ruhshan: i'm new into all of this
<ruhshan> Oh, me too
<Tuhin> use a vaccume cleaner on the air exhaust of ur netbook ruhshan 
<Tuhin> also brush all dusts
<z4ki> Tuhin: We came, we saw, he died :D
<AudaciousTUX> u-la-la nickometer u-la-la
<u-la-la> AudaciousTUX: u-la-la is 25.6% lame
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<z4ki> ruhshan: you can register your nick and you can be here with always and help us :p
<Tuhin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fgcd1ghag5Y She said that moments after hearing news of Gaddafi's death
<z4ki> AudaciousTUX: how are u doing man? 
<z4ki> Tuhin: hmm'
<ruhshan> How do I register?
<ruhshan> @Tuhin, thanks but there's no fan/exhausts in my netbook. Asus x101ch
<z4ki> ruhshan: what client u are using?
<z4ki> irc client*
<AudaciousTUX> z4ki: good :)
<ruhshan> kiwiirc
<Tuhin> ruhshan, my nice also have a netbook with Atom CPU, i lowered her youtube resolution to 240 or 360 and it runs cooler
<Tuhin> also dont use it on cloth, make sure there is enough space under the netbook, can use a cooling pad
<Tuhin> many people damages laptops by using on bedsheet which blocks all air intake 
<z4ki> Tuhin: (y)
<ruhshan> Yea, I do that too when youtube. But have to keep myself distant from watching movies, or have to download low res.
<ruhshan> Anyway, it's not a big deal. I'm not that much of a watcher :)
<Tuhin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzOk5RDlcqU
<Tuhin> Sorry to say that atom cpus r not good  :|
<ruhshan> They are the way they are :p
<Tuhin> dont know what intel was thinking when they built atoms....
<ruhshan> ha ha ha
<Tuhin> AMD E350 which was lower cost than atoms, performs beter
<Tuhin> better*
<Tuhin> it have built in GPU acceleration which offloads work from CPU when playing youtube/games 
<ruhshan> But I've heard amd based mainboards have some issues, like with wifi driver
<Tuhin> all my desktops since 1998 are AMD
<Tuhin> 4th AMD desktop now
<ruhshan> Wow!
<Tuhin> bought back in 2009 and can run anything
<z4ki> Tuhin: my one also amd
<z4ki> ruhshan: http://www.ircbeginner.com/ you can follow this 
<ruhshan> thanks
<Tuhin> its mainboard supports 32GB RAM but manual says it will support max 16GB..... i tried and found it can accept 32GB 
<Tuhin> what cpu z4ki ?
<z4ki> Sysinfo for 'zaki-Satellite-C800D': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS (Xenial Xerus) powered by Linux 4.4.0-47-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700 MHz, RAM: 2286/2621 MB, Storage: 34/72 GB, 204 procs, 1.91h up
<Tuhin> Mine is Phenom2 x3 and i unlocked the 4th core .... so its now Quad Core
<Tuhin> how much RAM?
<Tuhin> loks like it can run long on battery 
<z4ki> 3 gb :(
<z4ki> real long :P
<z4ki> ruhshan: To register your nickname, use the following syntax:
<z4ki> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password email "
<z4ki> Example: /msg NickServ REGISTER mypassword you@validemail.com
<Tuhin> not here
<Tuhin> make sure u do it in freenode tab
<ruhshan> where?
<z4ki> in freenod tab
<z4ki> :D
<ruhshan> okay
<z4ki> e*
<z4ki> and you will get a confermation code in you email copy and paste that in freenode tab
<ruhshan> registered :)
<z4ki> ruhshan: kiwi irc webui?
<ruhshan> yep, is there any desktop client?
<z4ki> yes it's good to use permanent client 
<z4ki> desktop client like hexchat or xchat
<ruhshan> i have xchat installed
<ruhshan> how do i add this channel?
<z4ki> open x chat and try 
<ruhshan_> hello from xchat
<Tuhin> welcome
<ruhshan_> cool!
<z4ki> now close kiwi
<z4ki> and type /nick rushan
<z4ki> oky
<Tuhin> which package u use ruhshan_ ?
<Tuhin> @ banglalionwimax
<z4ki> ruhshan: your ip saying you are in rajsahi
<z4ki> :p :D
<z4ki> pavlushka: ping
<ruhshan> Sometimes says khulna too
<z4ki> lol
<ruhshan>  /msg NickServ identify biovoid
<Tuhin> hmm i was a banglalion user
<Tuhin> they sends me new better offer to go back to them 2-3 times ev month
<z4ki> ruhshan: there should be server editing option in your irc client o. open that and configure that for future use
<z4ki> ruhshan: run every command in freenode tab. that way your password will be safe from us :P
<pavlushka> z4ki: pong
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> Hello
<z4ki> pavlushka: pong pong
<z4ki> pavlushka: we have ruhshan here
<z4ki> and Tuhin :)
<pavlushka> z4ki: I suppose Tuhin is almost regular here, not new :p
<pavlushka> as the other
<Tuhin> I just forget to open IRC program
<z4ki> pavlushka: roger that
<pavlushka> z4ki: who is roger? I know only tango :p
<pavlushka> ruhshan: is your password biovoid?
<ruhshan> how fool i am 
<z4ki> pavlushka: victor and whiskey ?
<z4ki> lol
<Tuhin> ruhshan, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzOk5RDlcqU
<pavlushka> Tuhin: how is your niece?
<z4ki> ruhshan: run every command in freenode tab. that way your password will be safe from us :P
<Tuhin> she got biten by mosquito
<Tuhin> on her right cheek
<Tuhin> now she made it big .....
<z4ki> Tuhin: same here :/
<Tuhin> btw i was teling all since last 1+year that if there is no election fraud , trump will win
<z4ki> they always made those big
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | register nick and ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<Tuhin> so i m going to send that song link to them :P
<ruhshan> Hmm 
<ruhshan> changed that now
<pavlushka> Tuhin: how come she made it big, the mosquito bite? :)
<Tuhin> by itching while watching cartoon @ youtube
<pavlushka> oh my
<z4ki> ruhshan: now ask in #freenode for an unaffiliated cloak
<ruhshan> what is that? 
<z4ki> your nick need a very big cover/box
<z4ki> i mean cloak
<z4ki> like that one harry potter used in Philosopher's stone
<Tuhin> to hide ip
<z4ki> yes
<ruhshan> hmm, asked one staff
<z4ki> ruhshan: join #freenode and ask there for a cloak
<z4ki> ruhshan: good
<z4ki> ruhshan: wher do u study?
<z4ki> where*
<ruhshan> SUST 
<ruhshan> u? 
<z4ki> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la washes some mugs
<z4ki> PCIU
<z4ki> u-la-la: coffee large
<u-la-la> z4ki: What?
<z4ki> got it
<z4ki> i need QA
<z4ki> QA: coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<z4ki> QA: coffee large
<QA> z4ki: What?
<z4ki> :3
<z4ki> wb pavlushka
<z4ki> wb  ruhshan
<z4ki> congratulation ruhshan
<z4ki> u-la-la: nickometer JediKnight
<u-la-la> z4ki: JediKnight is 37.1% lame
<ruhshan> Hey how do you know what I'm doing? :P
<z4ki> Tuhin: u-la-la can help us play a game 
<pavlushka> thanks z4ki 
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for z4ki!
<Tuhin> hm
<z4ki> u-la-la: thank you
<u-la-la> z4ki: np
<z4ki> u-la-la: how do i use werewolf
<u-la-la> z4ki: Play the werewolf game. Channel becomes a village containing a werewolf, seer and villagers. Every night, the werewolf can kill a villager, and the seer can test a villager for werewolf symptoms. Villagers then vote to lynch a wolf during the day.
<u-la-la> You can use it like this:
<u-la-la>   start a game of werewolf
<u-la-la>   join
<u-la-la>   ( kill | see | eat ) <villager>
<u-la-la>   vote for <villager>
<QA> u-la-la: Sorry, no poll in progress
<u-la-la> QA: What?
<QA> u-la-la: *blink*
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
<u-la-la> QA: Huh?
<QA> u-la-la: Huh?
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<u-la-la> QA: Huh?
<QA> u-la-la: Huh?
<u-la-la> QA: Sorry...
<QA> u-la-la: Huh?
<u-la-la> QA: Sorry...
<QA> u-la-la: Huh?
<u-la-la> Geez, give me some time to think!
<QA> Coffee's ready for z4ki!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
<u-la-la> pavlushka: You already have a pot on the go
<pavlushka> u-la-la: large
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Huh?
<z4ki> pavlushka: see something? how bot can fight to each other?
<z4ki> :p
<pavlushka> u-la-la: make it large
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Huh?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee large
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry...
<Tuhin> one of my favorite game is "Rise of Nations"
<AudaciousTUX> 0ad <3
<z4ki> hmmm
<Tuhin> yeah 0ad is v good too
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: thanks
<u-la-la> no worries, pavlushka
<Tuhin> another is "Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance"
<ruhshan> I used to play call of duty once... 
<z4ki> supreme commander Aladin 
<Tuhin> lol
<ruhshan> Admiral general 
<Tuhin> oh is that a movie? didn't know that
<z4ki> Tuhin: yes it is 
<z4ki> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dictator_(2012_film)
<Tuhin> yes found that
<z4ki> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-11-13
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<pavlushka> welcome zaki 
<pavlushka> Hello Tuhin :)
<Tuhin> Hello
<Tuhin> anyone here into electronics?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: like?
<Tuhin> like understanding circuits
<Tuhin> where do i find BUET Electronics department people in IRC?
<pavlushka> Tuhin: IRC is scarce in Bangladesh, the best you can have is an #electronics channel
<pavlushka> Tuhin: or you can go there, www.bueteeearchives.net/
<Tuhin> hm
<pavlushka> Welcome back ahoneybun :)
<pavlushka> hey dipraw !
<ahoneybun> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> How it went ahoneybun ? your not being on IRC?
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: it was fine with Telegram
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: looks like it is :)
<ahoneybun> pavlushka: so my server rebooted and I did not start the bouncer back up
<ahoneybun> till today
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: Its good that you are back finally by today :)
<ahoneybun> ?
<pavlushka> ah, hey walrider whats up?
<walrider> ho asi 
<pavlushka> ahoneybun: I mean at least you started your bouncer today, not making further delay :)
<pavlushka> walrider: ki korte aso meanwhile?
<walrider> internee er kaj kam 
<pavlushka> any further delay
<pavlushka> walrider: good
<walrider> 16 nov internee shesh
<walrider> :|
<walrider> error 
<walrider> lol 
<pavlushka> walrider: its quick I guess
<walrider> hm 
<pavlushka> good
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-06
<walrider> .
<pavlushka> walrider: ha ha ha, welcome bro
<walrider> ty pavlushka bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: so you got nasb (Sabbir) in touch?
<walrider> pavlushka, not yet taking time cause father said maybe next sesion ill contact him 
<pavlushka> walrider: no problem with saying hallo atleast :)
<pavlushka> walrider: and also you have met him in person ^^
<walrider> ha fb te add disi 
<walrider> yep 
<walrider> choro khalar brain stroke korse 
<pavlushka> walrider: ekhon to mozillian ra UK/US jaitese, tour e!
<walrider> andovascular leakage 
<pavlushka> walrider: sad to hear that
<walrider> aro jhamelay silam arki 
<walrider> oh tai naki 
<walrider> kobe ? naki chole gese ? 
<pavlushka> walrider: Ikram namer ekjon, bolte partesina
<pavlushka> gese ki na
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> walrider: heard about paradise leak? happened on 5th November!
<walrider> nope oita ki ? 
<pavlushka> like wikileaks->panam leaks-> paradise leaks
<pavlushka> s/panam/panama
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: like wikileaks->panama leaks-> paradise leaks
<walrider> bussiness thingi
<pavlushka> walrider: ha, tax jaliati
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> eikhankar taka oikhane dekhae tax jaliati,
<walrider> bujhte parsi 
<pavlushka> bideshi farm er maddhome
<pavlushka> .s Paradise Leaks
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> .search "Paradise Leaks"
<u-la-la> https://twitter.com/hashtag/paradiseleaks
<walrider> ha dekhlam 
<walrider> atm im focusing on there things 
<pavlushka> walrider: the catch is, The Bigg B Amitav is named this time
<walrider> heh 
<walrider> indian actror ? 
<pavlushka> hmm
<walrider> 1.4TB
<walrider> The Paradise Papers
<pavlushka> yep, and Mr. Trump's associates are also in trouble
<walrider> :D
<walrider> >:D
<walrider> **** trump 
<walrider> btw my bandwith is increased atm 
<pavlushka> cool
<walrider> is  4.0 mbpS
<pavlushka> O.O
<pavlushka> walrider: used samba share? makes linux machine pose like a windows network share on windows network
<walrider> 1 minute phone call 
<pavlushka> walrider: configured samba on my Ubuntu machine few days ago, being able to make a new thing work is fun.
<walrider> yep bt i preffer quick mathode
<walrider> way which take less time 
<pavlushka_> walrider: it takes 10-15 minutes to make it ready at most
<walrider> hmm 
<pavlushka> hey zaki , ki oboshtha?
<pavlushka> good night everyone :)
<zaki> এইতো ভালো :) আপনি কেমন আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-07
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the day so far for you?
<Kilos> very hot, near 40 c i think
<pavlushka> Kilos: and you got burnt crops issue?
<Kilos> we stropped the fire before it reached the crops luckily
<pavlushka> Kilos: that means the weather is very hot and very dry!
<Kilos> yes very
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-08
<Brainstorm> ❗ ভূমিকম্প সতর্কতা / EARTHQUAKE WARNING for Bangladesh from Twitter reports! Nahiyan RemonShai
<Brainstorm> 🔸 Yellow alert: 4.8 Mb tremor, registered by EMSC,OBN,GFZ with 7 reports an hour ago (04:50:48 UTC), Pattan, Chittagong, Bangladesh (23.955, 91.21), depth 23 km likely felt 100 km away by 12.9 million people → https://earthquake-report.com/2017/11/08/moderate-earthquake-india-bangladesh-border-region-november-8-2017/, [... want %more?]
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-10
<pavlushka> walrider: hello walle
<walrider> pavlushka: hlw 
<walrider> in mikrotik class atm pavlushka 
<walrider> pavlushka: 
<pavlushka> walrider: cool, ccna?
<walrider> mikrotik 
<walrider> hotchpotchtik aswel 
<walrider> ☺
<pavlushka> !!??
<walrider> :P
<pavlushka> walrider: mikrotik, that means some sort of networking class right?
<walrider> yes just like ccna 
<pavlushka> walrider: got it, good
<walrider> its another system u can make and manage networks 
<walrider> but 
<pavlushka> walrider: what network simulator you use, gns3?
<walrider> unlike ccna u can use user interface to configure mikrotik router using winbox
<walrider> aka shoytaner baskho 
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<walrider> gns3 is a bit difficult for us 
<pavlushka> walrider: so which one then?
<walrider> we install the mikrotik iso into a blank pertition on a vmware 
<walrider> and connecting winbox with that allow us to configure 
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> walrider: is that mikrotik vm image is downloadable for free?
<walrider> no 
<pavlushka> k
<walrider> all router OS is free to download but licensing require money  
<walrider> u need to purchase the license to run it after trial 24 hours
<walrider> purchase and install 
<walrider> the router os uses ur harddisk id 
<walrider> aka volumeid of harddisk where the os will be installed 
<walrider> and the funny thing is the router os is bassed on debian xD
<walrider> file system should be ext4 
<walrider> so u know what i mean :D
<pavlushka> walrider: all GNU/linux uses ext4 file system but debian is debian because it has the debian package manager called dpkg
<walrider> yep 
<walrider> so if my hdd gets a crash 
<walrider> there should be a way i can rename the volume id and restore it 
<walrider> to 
<walrider> another hdd
<walrider> how about that 
<pavlushka> and almost every router board has linux on it including a webserver and a dhcp server of course
<pavlushka> walrider: that's clever
<walrider> its tricky but possible 
<walrider> i dont dare manipulating volumeid editing on an ext4 filesystem 
<pavlushka> walrider: tunefs might be of some use in this case
<walrider> there is a program volumeid.exe 
<walrider> for windows 
<walrider> i need to do some study 
<walrider> but 
<walrider> this is public chat i should not discuss this here 
<pavlushka> walrider: if you talk about some free software doing some trick, that's allowed but not pirated one
<walrider> this is direct crime cause im talking some way where u dont wanna pay for premium service 
<pavlushka> walrider: though I have even asked for help on #ubuntu about some piracy on linux :p
<walrider> hehe
<pavlushka> walrider: and they got angry almost
<pavlushka> walrider: it was so stupid of me, lol
<walrider> :D
<walrider> virtual p2p sucks
<pavlushka> walrider: and one thing, using tune2fs, you can set a desired UUID to a volume like this "tune2fs -U "UUID" /dev/sd**"
<walrider> and tunneling software dosnt allow port forwarding 
<pavlushka> walrider: aha
<walrider> is that case 
<walrider> hamachi 
<pavlushka> walrider: tried that once for creating a gaming network
<walrider> class ends 
<walrider> now gona go home 
<walrider> and play some game 
<walrider> gaem 
<walrider> xD
<pavlushka> walrider: cool, see ya
<walrider> cya 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-11
<pavlushka> Afternoon Kilos!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hoow are you Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: me good, ty, :)
<pavlushka> oops! powercuts
#ubuntu-bd 2017-11-12
 * pavlushka calling it a night
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-06
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you ?
<pavlushka> zaki: Hey, I am good, you?
<zaki> fine. 
<pavlushka> So, anything up?
<zaki> how is your weather station working ? 
<zaki> nah, 
<pavlushka> zaki: any new servers? and what about the CCNA?
<zaki> hehe. 
<pavlushka> zaki: my weather station is working good
<zaki> pavlushka, I was working on observium. 
<zaki> http://www.observium.org/
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, cool
<pavlushka> zaki: So it is clear that you opted to networking as your expertise, good thing :)
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> zaki: way to go
<zaki> pavlushka, we use "The Dude" for monitoring nodes 
<zaki> it's a free tool, but great 
<zaki> and PRTG for graphing but this one not free. 
<zaki> tried cacti, but আল লাগে নাই 
<zaki> ভাল*
<pavlushka> zaki: MRTG?
<zaki> also tried. 
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> এটা ও ভাল লাগে নাই। 
<pavlushka>  ha ha ha
<zaki> btw MRTG is a bit old :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm, probably :)
<zaki> pavlushka, whatever I am testing one after one. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: not bad, ha ha
<pavlushka> zaki: I do that too :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-07
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-08
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hello zaki 
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going?
<zaki> dinner time 
<zaki> and everything fine 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-10
<LjL> earthquake?
<pavlushka> LjL: yes but no, not very recently
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<LjL> my bot is receiving reports from of which are from Bangladesh, but it's confusing because some are from Southern India too
<zaki> may be few minutes ago 
<zaki> chittagong
<zaki> LjL, pavlushka 
<LjL> %geo Chittagong
<Brainstorm> LjL, location: Chittagong Division, Bangladesh (22.39, 91.718) ± 38 km (61%). Webcams: 
<pavlushka> LjL: So the confusion is between Bangladesh , Myanmar, or Assam, Tripura?
<LjL> that seems consistent with some reports
<LjL> there is a report now http://alomax.free.fr/projects/early-est/warning.html
<u-la-la> [ Early-est - EArthquake Rapid Location sYstem with EStimation of Tsunamigenesis ] - http://alomax.free.fr
<LjL> M5.0 preliminar
<zaki> may be the center is not in bangladesh , it felt too little .
<LjL> looks like the epicenter is in (eastern) India, just past Bangladesh
<pavlushka> zaki: can confirm it better
<pavlushka> I am on the other side of the country, didn't felt any
<LjL> <Brainstorm> 🏠 Earthquake! M5+ estimated tremor, registered by KOERI, expected yearly, occurred 8 minutes ago (17:15:43 UTC), with a crescent moon, Tonzang Township, Falam District, Chin, Myanmar (23.97, 93.4) ± 3 km, ↓6 km likely felt 150 km away (in Aizawl, Hengtam, Singngat, Kolasib…) by 355500 people (geofon.gfz-potsdam.de)  
<zaki> pavlushka, just felt a little shake, 3 second may be 
<pavlushka> zaki: is from Chittagong
<LjL> %distance (22.39, 91.718) to (23.97, 93.4)
<pavlushka> yeah, Chittagong, Bangladesh and Chin, Myanmar are adjacent 
<Brainstorm> LjL, Distance between 4000, Chittagong, Chattogram District, Chittagong Division, Bangladesh and Tonzang Township, Falam District, Chin, Myanmar: 236.56 km 
<LjL> so i guess my bot's "felt 150km away" was an underestimate. which is always good to know
<LjL> it's being reported at between M5.0 and 5.5
<Brainstorm> 🏠 ငလျင်! Earthquake! 5.2 Mw tremor, registered by EMSC, expected yearly, occurred 20 minutes ago (17:15:45 UTC), with a crescent moon, Tonzang Township, Falam District, Chin, Myanmar (23.98, 93.43) likely felt 160 km away (in Silchar, Aizawl, ကလေး, Hengtam…) by 1.8 million people (seismicportal.eu)  
<pavlushka> LjL: yeah, it is an understatement w.r.t perimeter :p
<LjL> it's very hard to guess the felt radius, unfortunately
<LjL> the bot guesses it based on the (presumed) magnitude, and on where the reports come from
<LjL> but in reality the felt radius depends a lot on what the terrain is like, and what the earthquake mechanism was. and it's not really a circle.
<pavlushka> LjL: your bot is doing a great job and you made the bot too much handy, wonderful :)
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> sometimes it makes me mad, though, it has a lot of quirks that i can't figure out. i should at least move it to Python 3 because Python 2's multithreading (which it uses a lot) is atrocious
<pavlushka> LjL: Now I know I can learn from your bot about the nautical distance between two geo points :)
<LjL> anyway i've added the "Myanmar-India border region" to the ones the bot will post about (but only if M > 5.0) because it looks like if there's an earthquake there, Bangladesh is also probably involved
<LjL> hehe
<LjL> you can also see places, if they have webcams
<LjL> %geo Rome
<Brainstorm> LjL, location: Rome Lazio, Italy (41.893, 12.493) ± 17 km. Webcams: https://m.webcams.travel/webcam/1229966886-Weather-Rome-%E2%80%BA-West%3A-St.-Peter%27s-Basilica-Rome — https://m.webcams.travel/webcam/1453494978-rome-piazza-navona — https://m.webcams.travel/webcam/1230041254-Weather-Vatican-City-State%2C-Saint-Peter%27s-Square-Borgo
<u-la-la> [ Rome: Piazza Navona — webcams.travel ] - https://m.webcams.travel
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> LjL: I wonder about the APIs you are using in your bot though
<LjL> zaki, i've added you to the bot as located in Chittagong, by the way, so now if there are earthquakes that it thinks will be felt there, you will receive a PM about them
<LjL> pavlushka, don't ask. the webcams.travel thing is done in a way that webcams.travel wouldn't like :P
<LjL> pavlushka, one API i use is https://www.openhazards.com/data/
<u-la-la> [ Data APIs | OpenHazards.com ] - https://www.openhazards.com
<LjL> and then i use the Twitter Streaming API to receive reports in real time
<zaki> LjL, wow again 
<LjL> and a number of RSS or FDSN sources for official earthquake reports
<LjL> oh, also OpenStreetMap for computing population, affected localities, and some other things
<pavlushka> its a real WOW
<LjL> the problem is often that there is... too much information to process, and when a big earthquake occurs, the bot just crashes because, for example, getting a list of affected places from OSM is too slow
<LjL> or very many reports come in at once, which should result in an early warning, and instead it results in a *late* warning because it tries to grok them all at once (even though i've tried to fix that using priority queues, but it hasn't worked out very well either)
<pavlushka> LjL: yeah, That I can guess after your detaILS
<LjL> plus i use heuristics to determine whether Twitter messages are earthquake reports or not, and those are hard to fine-tune. i'm trying to get the bot to fine-tune them automatically lately, but i'm not convinced
<LjL> for example right now it gives the heuristics these weights
<LjL> very brief text (0.21), brief text (0.20), shindo (0.07), low shindo (0.07), intensifier (0.05), no spaces (0.04), exclamation (0.04), caps lock (0.02), symbols (0.02), Japanese early warning (0.02), double question (0.02), worried emoji (0.02), double exclamation (0.01), little content (0.00), question (-0.00), double question (0.02), worried emoji (0.02)
<LjL> usually if a tweet is very short, that's the best indication someone is saying "there's a quake now" as opposed to "i heard there was a quake recently here and there of magnitude blah blah"
<LjL> so "brief text" wins, but that's about the only certain thing
<LjL> it's also difficult to determine how "brief" the text really is, because English is not the same as other languages
<LjL> so what i actually do is i take the UTF-16 representation of the tweet text (so it doesn't matter whether it's Latin letters or devanagari or Chinese characters or anything), and then i bzip it. that will give me the entropy in the text, roughly
<pavlushka> LjL: that's AI you are talking
<LjL> well i do AI in a bit of a "home made" manner. people have told me to use things like Tensorflow instead, but they seem very daunting to me.
<LjL> anyway, i don't have a Twitter account anymore myself, but when i did, Brainstorm's twitter account had more followers than mine
<LjL> and i never knew whehther i should be sad or proud ;P
<pavlushka> lol
<LjL> it has reported this earthquake on Twitter too (it reports "big ones" there, the thresholds are different for each place) https://twitter.com/BrainstormBot/status/1061315675862503424
<pavlushka> LjL: same here for my twitter bot, though that is not as great as yours
<u-la-la> [ Brainstorm on Twitter: " #ငလျင်! #Earthquake! 5.2 Mww, 17:15 UTC Chin, Myanmar (23.98, 93.41), ↓50 km felt to 160 km (in Silchar, Aizawl…) by 1.8 million (https://t.co/9hyobWMsyG)" ] - https://twitter.com
<LjL> i also put it on Mastodon more recently, but nobody's following it there :P
<pavlushka> LjL: May be Mastodon has all the GURUs but no followers :p
<LjL> i don't even know if i like things like Mastodon
<LjL> i mean, i like it more than Twitter, in principle
<LjL> but in my opinion the real "open" answer to things like Twitter should be fully distributed systems, not just "decentralized federated" systems
<LjL> federation always ends up having one big player in the end
<Brainstorm> 🔸 Yellow alert: 5.2 Mww tremor, registered by 4 agencies, expected yearly, occurred 44 minutes ago (17:15:46 UTC), with a crescent moon, Tonzang Township, Falam District, Chin, Myanmar (24.0, 93.42) ± 2 km, ↓27 km likely felt 160 km away (in Silchar, Aizawl, ကလေး, Hengtam…) by 1.8 million people (emsc-csem.org)  
#ubuntu-bd 2018-11-11
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hey zaki !
<zaki> pavlushka, I want to access webmin as https://xx.xx.xx.xx/webmin over internet 
<zaki> using apache mod_proxy
<zaki> tried many ways, but no luck
<zaki> I can access webmin locally 
<zaki> like https://localhost:10000
<pavlushka> zaki: first you try it in your LAN successfully and then you just have to port forward a port in your router to that machine(ip) and can access it remotely 
<pavlushka> using the (assuming the router is remotely accessible, i.e. has a real ip) "router's_ip:port"
<zaki> pavlushka, I can provide public IP. 
<pavlushka> zaki: then try it and for port forwarding, you supposed to have somewhat good quality routers, coz cheap ones has terrible configurations which practically don't work
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm saying that public IP for machine that one has webmin
<pavlushka> zaki: look, I have setup webmin in my RPI and I can access it using the local ip like this "ip:10000", so that supposed to work
<pavlushka> like https://xx.xx.xx.xx:10000
<zaki> pavlushka, I can access locally 
<pavlushka> zaki: do you have a router in between, if not and if your machine can be given a public ip then, that's it
<zaki> pavlushka, not working 
<pavlushka> zaki: how you are doingit?
<pavlushka> doing it?
<zaki> pavlushka, First I tried normally how you said 
<zaki> than I followed http://www.webmin.com/apache.html this 
<u-la-la> [ Webmin ] - http://www.webmin.com
<zaki> see from section Webmin In A Sub-Directory Via A Proxy
 * pavlushka guessing the second attempt worked
<pavlushka> zaki: and?
<zaki> pavlushka, not working for me 
<pavlushka> zaki: what is your setup?
<zaki> centos 6.10
<pavlushka> zaki: network diagram?
<zaki> pavlushka, how is weather there? 
<zaki> too cold already ?
<pavlushka> zaki: well you can check that and you know how :p
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, they just count , they can't feel :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: but the real cold/chill is near Banglabanda Point in Tetulia regarding to Bangladeshi condition.
<zaki> pavlushka, your device saying 19.2 degree
<pavlushka> zaki: and the wind is a factor which I dont log
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: its cold a little, not much, yet to come
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> pavlushka, that's what I was asking :P 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-04
<pavlushka> RemonShai: o/
<RemonShai> pavlushka: কেমন আছেন?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ভাল, আপনি?
<RemonShai> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ ভাল আছি।
<RemonShai> কি করতেছেন আজকাল?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: CCNA
<RemonShai> pavlushka: CCNA মানে কি?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-05
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> remonshai was here at ctg
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন ভাইসকল?
<zaki> hey RemonShai 
<RemonShai> বলেন
<zaki> কি অবস্থা! 
<RemonShai> খুব একটা ভাল না।
<RemonShai> সবকিছু এলোমেলো
<zaki> কেন, কি হইলো !
<RemonShai> দুঃসংবাদ পিছু ছাড়ছে না।
<RemonShai> ভাল কিছুর লক্ষণ নেই,....
<RemonShai> zaki: আপনার খরব কি, সবকিছু ঠিকঠাক ?
<pavlushka> Hello all
<pavlushka> well,well this room feels crowded!
<pavlushka> zaki: RemonShai 0/
<RemonShai> পাভেল ভাইকে তো আজকাল দেখাই য়ায় না! 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey took up a remote CCNA course, after that will prepare for CCNA exam, how about it?
<pavlushka> *or how about that?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and your previous answer was CCNA stands for CIsco Certified Network Administrator
<RemonShai> ow
<zaki> pavlushka, udemy ?
<zaki> pavlushka, Associate *
<pavlushka> zaki: knocking on other door :p
<zaki> pavlushka, cool
<zaki> pavlushka, remote course on udemy ? 
<zaki> ah 
<zaki> got it
<pavlushka> So all well?
<zaki> I was without broadband internet for last few days :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: that's an experience you can say :)
<zaki> he he
<zaki> pavlushka, good night 
<pavlushka> zaki: night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-06
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: so how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, i'm good 
<zaki> checking crypto currency market :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: good for you
<zaki> he he :D 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-08
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: not good, feeling feverish with headaches
<zaki> ah
#ubuntu-bd 2019-11-10
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey
